# DECA adapters have made their way to eBay



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

At a fair price too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565415964

Offer of $25 was instantly rejected...


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

How is that a fair price? I got 4 installed for $99. It would have been 5, except the upgraded DVR was an HR24 and didn't need one.  And the SWM-8 was also included.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm tempted to buy.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a feeling these will come down in price significantly after more become available, assuming D* doesn't make customers return them along with their receivers if they terminate their service.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

IIRC, don't you also need a DECA filter to install these properly? I can't find the installation notes quickly, but I think you need one.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

MountainMan10 said:


> How is that a fair price? I got 4 installed for $99. It would have been 5, except the upgraded DVR was an HR24 and didn't need one. And the SWM-8 was also included.


Yes, I know, I was joking.



sigma1914 said:


> I'm tempted to buy.


Buy them all! It's an incredible deal. Spend $300 on something you can get in a couple weeks for $99!!!



Beerstalker said:


> I have a feeling these will come down in price significantly after more become available, assuming D* doesn't make customers return them along with their receivers if they terminate their service.


There is never any D* equipment on eBay that was supposed to be returned to D*  As long as they aren't tied to an account like receivers are, who cares  They will be all over before we know it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> IIRC, don't you also need a DECA filter to install these properly? I can't find the installation notes quickly, but I think you need one.


The short answer is, "It depends."

I don't have one on mine, but it's the way mine is connected (basically being used only as a bridge to my LAN for two 24's) on their own SWiM.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks, LL. I haven't looked seriously into DECA and can't remember all the details. I diplexed my OTA and am happy enough with a hard-wired network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> The short answer is, "It depends."
> 
> I don't have one on mine, but it's the way mine is connected (basically being used only as a bridge to my LAN for two 24's) on their own SWiM.


The eBay listing is incorrect about the HR20-100 [I'm shocked] since it too now requires a filter.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I wish the HR24's would make it to ebay!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> I wish the HR24's would make it to ebay!


I think some have (or it might have been craigslist).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> IIRC, don't you also need a DECA filter to install these properly? I can't find the installation notes quickly, but I think you need one.


Rumor has it there are "green label" SWM8's that have the filter built in. Not sure on the SWM16.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I was wondering why some were green. I notices there is a green label and white lable SWS-8 splitter. Is the white label going to be a problem?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I was wondering why some were green. I notices there is a green label and white lable SWS-8 splitter. Is the white label going to be a problem?


Green just means their spec'd [as in known how they work] for DECA. The white labels "might be" the same device, but hasn't been verified.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Honestly if you look up the cost of retail MoCA gear these prices are not that out of line:
http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Ethernet-Over-Coax-Adapter/dp/B0022NHMZY
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122243

Obviously DirecTV will offer them cheaper with their upgrade packages, but don't expect them to fall much in price where available in retail.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The dealer on eBay that is selling the HR24s says he can include a DECA module for $48 bucks. I bet since his receivers are 20% higher than the normal lease fee, if we apply that thinking to his DECA adapters, they will be $40 directly, if available that way. I guess we will see what happens...


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Rumor has it there are "green label" SWM8's that have the filter built in. Not sure on the SWM16.


There are "green label" SWM LNB's that don't need a filter, and the SWiM-16 doesn't need a filter _and_ has an internal bridge for the two DECA clouds.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

75 dollars each is crazy. I'll pass, plus no instructions.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I emailed him and asked him how many were included for $75.

He said just one. :lol:

Pass


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like MRV/DECA goes national on the 11th.
Charge for direct to come out and hook up is $99 for the hardware and $49 for the installation. The 3 dollar a month charge seems fair. I'm going to try my current home networking that's already hard wired first if my second DVR gets here in time. Not looking good if they go MRV nation wide on the 11th. The DECA will most likely work the best for streaming HD anyways, if I can't try out the beta home networking.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> Thanks, LL. I haven't looked seriously into DECA and can't remember all the details. I diplexed my OTA and am happy enough with a hard-wired network.


Same here. No desire to change.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

camo said:


> Looks like MRV/DECA goes national on the 11th.
> Charge for direct to come out and hook up is $99 for the hardware and $49 for the installation. The 3 dollar a month charge seems fair. I'm going to try my current home networking that's already hard wired first if my second DVR gets here in time. Not looking good if they go MRV nation wide on the 11th. The DECA will most likely work the best for streaming HD anyways, if I can't try out the beta home networking.


It's the 13th, not the 11th.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

camo said:


> Looks like MRV/DECA goes national on the 11th.
> Charge for direct to come out and hook up is $99 for the hardware and $49 for the installation. The 3 dollar a month charge seems fair. I'm going to try my current home networking that's already hard wired first if my second DVR gets here in time. Not looking good if they go MRV nation wide on the 11th. The DECA will most likely work the best for streaming HD anyways, if I can't try out the beta home networking.


Isn't it pretty simple to hook this up yourself? Why would anyone pay $49 for installation assuming you already have SIMS.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

gator1234 said:


> Isn't it pretty simple to hook this up yourself? Why would anyone pay $49 for installation assuming you already have SIMS.


Really? I'm surprised you need to ask. Some folks can barely unscrew a coax connector!


----------

